# 2009 Regulations now Official!



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/535

Finally


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 6, 2009)

Niceee 6x6 and 7x7 ( didn't know Ron was from the WCA I just thought he was a good cuber)


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 6, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Niceee 6x6 and 7x7 ( didn't know Ron was from the WCA I just thought he was a good cuber)



Isn't Ron one of the Dutch co-founders of the WCA?!?!


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Feb 6, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Niceee 6x6 and 7x7 ( didn't know Ron was from the WCA I just thought he was a good cuber)
> ...



Yes, he founded the WCA together with Tyson Mao.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Cube_Association


----------



## tim (Feb 6, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/535
> 
> Finally



Yes! 

It's time to practice .


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 6, 2009)

cant wait to see who´s the first number one for 7x7x7


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 6, 2009)

6x6 and 7x7
it is going to be very enjoyable for everyone
and at the world chams
which should be this year


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## anderson26 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I guess I should read it over then since I might possibly be going to a competition in March in Toronto.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yay anderson! (I'm already registered <33)

Argh, Multi blind is now 1 Hr? I'll NEVER be able to do that then!!! (I wanted to do like 5 cubes, but I'll prolly take like 2.5 hours per attempt )


----------



## tim (Feb 6, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I'll NEVER be able to do that then!!! (I wanted to do like 5 cubes, but I'll prolly take like 2.5 hours per attempt )



Wow, that's really slow.


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 7, 2009)

Well it looks like i wont be able to attempt a 20 cube multi bld at a competiton.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 7, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> Well it looks like i wont be able to attempt a 20 cube multi bld at a competiton.


You can't do 6min/cube at full accuracy?


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

Lots of nice changes. It will be interesting to see how many people compete in the 6x6 and 7x7 events during 2009.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 7, 2009)

2 already @ newark winter 09, Dan Cohen and someone else.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> boiiwonder said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks like i wont be able to attempt a 20 cube multi bld at a competiton.
> ...



20 cubes * 6 min/cube = 120 min...


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2009)

And Dan Cohen is officially the world champ in 6x6. Mean of three will be in the high 2;50s, not sure of the exact times. I have a video of the first ever 6x6 attempt in competition, I'll post it to the video gallery when its finished processing on youtube.


----------



## F.P. (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't think that the Multi Bfd limitation is good...but don't really care since I'm never going to make it to a competition anyway.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got Dan's 6x6 solves in fairly-high quality. They're processing.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Finalyl the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are part of the WCA. My times are 

6x6x6 : 10 Min 6 sec
7x7x7 : 15 Min 24 sec

Do I have a chance at the Top 100


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Well they have killed off Multi BLD. The main aimo f doing Multi BLD is to see who can do the most cubes blindfolded with a reasonable time limit of 10 Mins / Cube. I dont think we will ever see a 100/100 or 50/50 or for that matter even a 20/20. I think this rule is bull***t


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> And Dan Cohen is officially the world champ in 6x6.


I see a bright future for you in the media as a reporter.


----------



## Kian (Feb 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > And Dan Cohen is officially the world champ in 6x6.
> ...



Just figured people might be interested, Stefan. I'm glad I gave you an opportunity to be sarcastic. I know how much you enjoy that.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 8, 2009)

all good accept multi blind


----------



## tim (Feb 8, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> Well it looks like i wont be able to attempt a 20 cube multi bld at a competiton.



Don't be lazy, practice!



Kian said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Haven't you seen your mistake?



rahulkadukar said:


> Well they have killed off Multi BLD. The main aimo f doing Multi BLD is to see who can do the most cubes blindfolded with a reasonable time limit of 10 Mins / Cube. I dont think we will ever see a 100/100 or 50/50 or for that matter even a 20/20. I think this rule is bull***t


You've just quoted the old rules, great...


----------



## Kian (Feb 8, 2009)

Unless it's not writing out 6x6x6 I don't. I wouldn't think that was really all that necessary to get the word across on this forum.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 8, 2009)

No one will even touch the multi blind record now


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> Unless it's not writing out 6x6x6 I don't.


WR holder ≠ World champion


----------



## Kian (Feb 8, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Unless it's not writing out 6x6x6 I don't.
> ...



Wow. We're really nit picking here. I'm pretty sure people here understand it. Can't believe it was necessary to find fault with that.


----------



## byu (Feb 8, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Finalyl the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are part of the WCA. My times are
> 
> 6x6x6 : 10 Min 6 sec
> 7x7x7 : 15 Min 24 sec
> ...



Nope. Sorry. Competitions have a 10-minute time limit (excluding FMC and multi bld)


----------



## tim (Feb 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Yep, they probably understand what you're going to say. But it's still plain wrong.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2009)

yeeeeeessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can use my claw hand for OH now!!!!!!!!

:O Average of 5 for square-1 will be interesting! Dan, Erik, Michal, and Michael will have fun with 6x6 and 7x7 haha


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Finalyl the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are part of the WCA. My times are
> 
> 6x6x6 : 10 Min 6 sec
> 7x7x7 : 15 Min 24 sec
> ...



You won't get a record until you can stackmat the solve.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 8, 2009)

byu said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Finalyl the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are part of the WCA. My times are
> ...


Except that organizers of a competition may decide to set higher time limits if they wish. At French Open 2009 for example, the time limits will be respectively 15:00 for 6^3 and 20:00 for 7^3.


----------



## clement (Feb 8, 2009)

In the regulations :



> A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.


----------



## pjk (Feb 8, 2009)

clement said:


> In the regulations :
> 
> 
> 
> > A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.


Just a side note to this:
For those of you who want to compete in 6x6/7x7 and can't go sub-10, please practice! I understand you want to compete, but please, get your times down. We don't want to take 30 minutes per person to do a mean of 3 on 1 puzzle. If you plan to compete officially in 6x6/7x7 later this year, please get them below 10 minutes.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> yeeeeeessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can use my claw hand for OH now!!!!!!!!
> 
> :O Average of 5 for square-1 will be interesting! Dan, Erik, Michal, and Michael will have fun with 6x6 and 7x7 haha



I will have fun with 7x7, but not 6x6  Well... I am practicing 7x7...



Kian said:


> Wow. We're really nit picking here. I'm pretty sure people here understand it. Can't believe it was necessary to find fault with that.



Actually there is a huge difference. World record is just the fastest time achieved so far, but world champion implies that you have competed against all the fast people and come out on top. As far as I can tell, Dan's the only sub-3:30ish person who's even competed in 6x6 officially! After Michal and Erik and whoever else is sub-3:30 (Kamil? Hsuan? Nakaji? Breandan? I have no idea) all compete, then holding the WR will be similar to being the world champion... but it is still an important distinction. WR is just the best person who has had a chance to compete.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 9, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > boiiwonder said:
> ...


He only needs to get 10...


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 9, 2009)

pjk said:


> clement said:
> 
> 
> > In the regulations :
> ...



Haha yeah... 10min limit will certainly be enforced at the Ohio Open...


----------

